# Hyatt trading INTO Lake Tahoe?



## bdurstta (Apr 13, 2011)

I read (on Tug) that it is hard to use Hyatt points to trade into the Lake Tahoe properties?  These properties don't match up even when you put in a request 6 months to a year out?


----------



## heathpack (Apr 13, 2011)

bdurstta said:


> I read (on Tug) that it is hard to use Hyatt points to trade into the Lake Tahoe properties?  These properties don't match up even when you put in a request 6 months to a year out?



Are you looking to trade internally or through II?  No exp with II into Tahoe, so I can speak to that.

Trading into High Sierra ski weeks is tough but doable, you'd probably have to set up a waitlist a year ahead and might have to wait 6 months.  January is easier.  High Sierra summer weeks seem tougher to me- I've not looked methodically for these but when I look every now and then I rarely see availability.  Maybe 50-50 chance with a waitlist, just an educated guess.  High Sierra Sept-Dec and April-June would be easy, I assume.

I would expect very little availability at Northstar, but truthfully I've never looked, for some reason the place holds zero appeal to me.

H


----------



## wilma (Apr 13, 2011)

Using Hyatt points I see this availability at the HSL for 3 night stays through the end of sept:

Unit 	Check in Date 	Check out Date 	Nights 	Points
	2BR 	Sat Apr 30, 2011 	Tue May 03, 2011 	3 	880
	2BR 	Sat May 07, 2011 	Tue May 10, 2011 	3 	880
	2BR 	Sat May 14, 2011 	Tue May 17, 2011 	3 	880
	2BR 	Sat May 21, 2011 	Tue May 24, 2011 	3 	880
	2BR 	Sat May 28, 2011 	Tue May 31, 2011 	3 	1120
	2BR 	Sat Jun 04, 2011 	Tue Jun 07, 2011 	3 	1120
	2BR 	Sat Jun 11, 2011 	Tue Jun 14, 2011 	3 	1120
	2BR 	Sat Aug 20, 2011 	Tue Aug 23, 2011 	3 	1200
	2BR 	Sat Sep 17, 2011 	Tue Sep 20, 2011 	3 	920
	2BR 	Sat Sep 24, 2011 	Tue Sep 27, 2011 	3 	920


----------



## heathpack (Apr 13, 2011)

That August weekend is a sweetie pie, someone grab it!

H


----------



## D2-S3 (Apr 17, 2011)

*Northstar Lodge*

I stayed at Northstar last June.  It was a fabulous property, and we had a blast.  Location in summer is not ideal, but it was still great.


----------



## natstr (Apr 17, 2011)

I've been successful trading into Hyatt High Sierra twice now for the first week of August -- but I do put in the request over 1 year out and get on the waiting list.  It helps that my Sedona week is in April for getting on the wait list for a summer trip a year out.  

First time, I got my request filled pretty quick -- maybe 11 months out.  For this upcoming summer I didn't get confirmation until the 6 month mark -- but had called to check on my waitlist and the Hyatt rep told me to be patient and confident that my request would get filled at the six month mark, which it did.  

Paul


----------



## tahoeJoe (Apr 21, 2011)

*Trade in II?*



bdurstta said:


> I read (on Tug) that it is hard to use Hyatt points to trade into the Lake Tahoe properties?  These properties don't match up even when you put in a request 6 months to a year out?



Depending on the season and size of unit needed it may be "cheaper" to trade via II into a non-Hyatt property in Lake Tahoe. I would recommend Marriott's Timber Lodge, Marriott's Grand Residence Club, or the Ridge Tahoe. These resorts are in, or closer to, South Lake Tahoe while Hyatt High Sierra lodge is on the north shore and Hyatt Northstar is near Truckee. 

Have fun, Tahoe is a great summertime and winter destination. 

-TJ


----------

